# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Visual basic 6.0 út bỉnh soạn 29.8.2010

## queen98

*NGÀY 26.8.2010*
*4.VISUAL BASIC 6.0 : TỔNG QUÁT.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tongquat.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tongquat.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tongquat.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tongquat.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tongquat.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tongquat.rar*
*VISUAL BASIC.NET 20 Chương giáo trình (4,39MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/20_chuong_giao_trinh_VB.NET.rar*
*VISUAL BASIC.6.0 Giáo Trình 260 Trang (8,80MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/GiaotrinhVisualBasic_260Trang.doc*
*VISUAL BASIC.6.0 Danh Sách Properties (6,36MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/PROPERTIES.doc*
*VISUAL BASIC 6.0 Tự Học (1,96MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/TUHOC_VB6.rar*
*VIOSUAL BASIC 6.0 Links (557KB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/VB6_Links.doc*
*Đo Áp Huyết (47KB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/tension.doc*
*VISUAL BASIC 6.0, 3 Bài Viết của UB(1,15MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/26082010/VB6_3BaiViet_Utbinh.rar*
*VISUAL BASIC 6.0, 5 Bài viết của UB:*
*http://tinyurl.com/utbinh389*
*ĐỪNG ĐỂ QUÁ TRỂ 29 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2HHB5sjESw*
*CHÓ 27 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJNlBxDhiWg*

*SAIGON BY NIGHT 25 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugoAiEcQE74*
*SAIGON BY NIGHT 24 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDdfv0icUmU*
*SAIGON 23 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkmw2OqIA_g*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzUoDc1Hhrs*
*NGẢ 3 CÁT LÁI 23 8 2010*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHkl8ILH7GI*


*NGÀY 28.8.2010:*
*5.VISUAL BASIC 6.0 : THỰC TẬP 1.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/THUCTAP1.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/THUCTAP1.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/THUCTAP1.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/THUCTAP1.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/THUCTAP1.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/THUCTAP1.rar*
*Kết Quả thực tập : Tạo Project 1 (553KB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/Project1.rar*
*VISUAL BASIC 6.0, 5 Bài viết của UB:*
*http://tinyurl.com/utbinh389*
*Đọc Báo ngày 29.8.2010 (4,01MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/DOCBAO_29082010.doc*
*UTBINH Links ngày 12.8.2010 (13,13MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/LINKS_UTBINH_120872010.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/LINKS_UTBINH_120872010.htm*
*Tuần báo Tin Học 26 (1,24MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/TBTH26.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA8/28082010/TBTH26.htm*

----------


## dungmxh

*NGÀY 5.9.2010:*
*7.VISUAL BASIC 6.0: FORM TỔ CHỨC.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/Dialog.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/Dialog.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/Dialog.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/Dialog.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/Dialog.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/Dialog.rar*
*Kết Quả Thực Tập Dialog:*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/KQTTDialog.rar*
*Tuần báo Tin Học Số 26 (8,72MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/TBTH26.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/TBTH26.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/TBTH26.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/05092010/TBTH26.rar*
*Quản Lý và chỉnh sửa hình ảnh, phiên bản Full:* 
*ACDSee Pro3* 
*http://tinyurl.com/pctips3627*
*ACDsee PhotoManager 12:* 
*http://tinyurl.com/pctips3628)*
*Hướng dẫn Video ACDSEE_PHOTOMANAGER_12.wmv (106.96 MB):*
*http://tinyurl.com/utbinh394*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XAFIJ83OSY*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS4l9BoJ6KI*
<div style="text-align: left">*RỒI MAI TÔI ĐƯA EM 5 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3h7kdq4SHk*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*NGÀY HẠNH PHÚC 4 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-zNjs6ccAQ*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XAFIJ83OSY*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS4l9BoJ6KI*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*ANH CÒN NỢ EM 3 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED3ggQBdPNU*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*CÔ HÀNG CÀ PHÊ 2 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkgJV0x5ADU*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SAIGON 30 8 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELJGh0QWC80*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBOSjr1bcAw*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv-Bsdeu-AM*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*MÙA THU ÂU CHÂU 29 8 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw5EiP6kJuU*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">​</div>

----------


## cansaoviet

dowload ở đâu hả bạn
mình đang cần để học:d

----------


## khoaicukhom

NGÀY 21.9.2010:
8.VISUAL BASIC 6.0 : TẠO CHƯƠNG TRÌNH ĐẦU TIÊN.
<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/VietCT.png>

http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/VietCT.png
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/VietCT.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/VietCT.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/VietCT.htm
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/VietCT.rar
Tạo File GHOST (588 KB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/FILEGHOST.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/FILEGHOST.pdf
Tuần Báo Tin Học 28 (6,84 MB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/TBTH28.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/TBTH28.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/TBTH28.htm
Thầy Bùi Thanh Liêm các bài viết 2 (1,99 MB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/buithanhliem2.doc
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/buithanhliem2.pdf
http://utbinh.com/AA9/18092010/buithanhliem2.htm
Pictutes To EXE Chương Trình tạo File trình diễn tự chạy EXE kèm nhạc và hiệu ứng – hình đẹp rõ, âm thanh tuyệt vời (8,81MB): http://goo.gl/XpXt
PHOTOSHOP CS5 Download và cài đặt tại: http://goo.gl/ciC2
Corel X5 : Download và cài đặt : http://goo.gl/EwFj
VŨ KHANH TUYỂN TẬP MP 3 TẠI : http://goo.gl/kDNC
phpBB Tạo Forum do Út Bỉnh soạn (13,86 MB) : http://goo.gl/WwOi
Hướng dẫn tạo Forum phpBB (8,68MB): 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7x10zdncnx9yy99
Tìm hiểu CHMOD là gì? (57,50 KB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/14092010/CHMOD.doc
Hướng dẫn tạo Forum và Blog của Thầy BÙI THANH LIÊM (4,06 MB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/14092010/BUITHANHLIEM.doc
Tuần Báo Tin Học 27 Chuyên Đề Tạo Forum- Web và Blog (4,49 MB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/14092010/TBTH27.doc
PHPBB Tạo Forum Hướng dẫn thực hành (17,69 MB):
http://utbinh.com/AA9/14092010/phpBB307.rar
vBulletin 1.2 Tạo Forum (5,74 MB):
http://www.mediafire.com/?g9hihwjk6hufpuf
ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 VIDEO TUTORIALS.doc (249.5 KB)
http://www.mediafire.com/?us5hu8ps28j638b
ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TẬP 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XAFIJ83OSY
ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TẬP 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS4l9BoJ6KI
150 HÌNH GIỒNG ÔNG TỐ 19.9.2010
http://goo.gl/S6dp
POST 150 HÌNH LÊN FORUM VÀ BLOG 19 9 2010 TẬP 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_ScwO950Y4
*POST 150 HÌNH LÊN FORUM VÀ BLOG 19 9 2010 TẬP 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fjvtT7hOGc
ACD See Photo Manager v12 Full
*Tải Bản Full tại (56,38MB):*
http://tinyurl.com/utbinh392
<div style="text-align: left">NGẬM NGÙI 20 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF0-RUGVn9s​</div> <div style="text-align: left">RIÊNG MỘT GÓC TRỜI 20 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnWWhNaxXPM​</div> <div style="text-align: left">SAIGON 15 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKSBU3XDGTw​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NnfOrC7TI0​</div> <div style="text-align: left">TRÚC ĐÀO 17 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElAxvTVrQI​</div> <div style="text-align: left">BÓNG CHIỀU XƯA 17 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_iLm3mRSc​</div> <div style="text-align: left">HAI VÌ SAO LẠC 17 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLRrXRoAZO4​</div> <div style="text-align: left">NƯỚC NON NGÀN DẶM RA DI 17 9 2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gZF3hweXP4​</div> <div style="text-align: left">ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TẬP 1​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XAFIJ83OSY​</div> <div style="text-align: left">ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TẬP 2​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS4l9BoJ6KI​</div> <div style="text-align: left"> 150 HÌNH GIỒNG ÔNG TỐ 19.9.2010​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://goo.gl/S6dp​</div> <div style="text-align: left">POST 150 HÌNH LÊN FORUM VÀ BLOG 19 9 2010 TẬP 1​</div> <div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_ScwO950Y4​</div> *POST 150 HÌNH LÊN FORUM VÀ BLOG 19 9 2010 TẬP 2*

<div style="text-align: left">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fjvtT7hOGc​</div> <div style="text-align: left">ACDSee Photo Manager v12 Full​</div> *Tải Bản Full tại (56,38MB):*
<div style="text-align: left">http://tinyurl.com/utbinh392​</div> <div style="text-align: left">​</div> <div style="text-align: left">​</div> <div style="text-align: left">​</div>

----------


## nguyenuyen

*NGÀY 24.9.2010:*
*9.VISUAL BASIC 6.0 : QUẢNG CÁO DU LỊCH.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/QUANGCAO.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/QUANGCAO.png*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/QUANGCAO.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/QUANGCAO.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/QUANGCAO.htm*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/QUANGCAO.rar*
*Kết quả Thực Tập :*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/Baibon.rar*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/dulich.exe*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/Project1.rar*
*Mời xem kết quả thực tập:*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?4crxaem9jmufv1d*
*Tuần Báo Tin Học 29 (11,41 MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/TBTH29.doc*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/TBTH29.pdf*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/24092010/TBTH29.htm*
*PHPBB Tạo Forum Hướng dẫn thực hành (17,69 MB):*
*http://utbinh.com/AA9/14092010/phpBB307.rar*
*vBulletin 1.2 Tạo Forum (5,74 MB):*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?g9hihwjk6hufpuf*
*ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 VIDEO TUTORIALS.doc (249.5 KB)*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?us5hu8ps28j638b*
*ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TẬP 1*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XAFIJ83OSY*
*ACD SEE PHOTO MANAGER 12 HƯỚNG DẪN SỬ DỤNG TẬP 2*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS4l9BoJ6KI*
*150 HÌNH GIỒNG ÔNG TỐ 19.9.2010*
*http://goo.gl/S6dp*
*POST 150 HÌNH LÊN FORUM VÀ BLOG 19 9 2010 TẬP 1*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_ScwO950Y4*
*POST 150 HÌNH LÊN FORUM VÀ BLOG 19 9 2010 TẬP 2*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fjvtT7hOGc*
*ACD See Photo Manager v12 Full*
*Tải Bản Full tại (56,38MB):*
* http://tinyurl.com/utbinh392*
*25 Hình Cuộc Sống Đẹp Thay:*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?8m2l3u8h426h8s2*
<div style="text-align: left">*XILISOFT.rar (65.2 MB) gồm Xilisoft Audio Converter Pro 6.120827 – Xilisoft MKV Converter 6.012 – Xilisoft Video Splitter 1.034 : http://www.mediafire.com/?3rl6mtu4bmu5x48*​</div> *Ebook_Wordpress.rar (2.3 MB): http://www.mediafire.com/?dye15ehwywn*
*WORDPRESS 5 BÀI VIẾT VÀ E-BOOK (27,43 mb) :*
<div style="text-align: left">*http://www.mediafire.com/?syjymuoafv4v5v9*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SLIDEsHOWS_05082010 (123,84MB) : http://www.mediafire.com/?7wni7d49t8g44zt*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SlideShows_22082010.rar (162.35 MB): http://www.mediafire.com/?uldua43wj97pkpw*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SlideShows_31082010.rar (46.54 MB): http://www.mediafire.com/?ap8kvxu8h922d0k*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SlideShows_24092010.rar (101.68 MB): http://www.mediafire.com/?0h77cd9tjqjf4mb*​</div> *The best of SAXOPHONE:* *http://goo.gl/WsK0*
<div style="text-align: left">*TRẢ LẠI EM YÊU 29 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4fGU7f2hVA*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SAIGON BY NIGHT 22 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI46rJUln1U*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX1qDM_t9-0*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c3dY14TSYE*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*TẠ NĂNG VĂN DU LỊCH TÀU HỎA NHA TRANG 24 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xIxSjO5GLQ*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuIR1NryXMM*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*ÚT BỈNH VÀ 10 NĂM TÌNH CŨ 22 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8AZjfG7WgE*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*ÚTBỈNH XÓM ĐÊM 21 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bven0pdsuX0*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*ÚT BỈNH SAO EM NỞ ĐÀNH QUÊN 21 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvaLCNG5Hs0*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*ÚT BỈNH ẢO ẢNH 21 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkN_Hsy-1lE*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SAIGON BY NIGHT 19 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vti6Vu5yaco*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJuoOiVfNnk*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qJQYl_hcuQ*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0mEmrbR5N0*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*NGẬM NGÙI 20 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF0-RUGVn9s*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*RIÊNG MỘT GÓC TRỜI 20 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnWWhNaxXPM*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*SAIGON 15 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKSBU3XDGTw*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NnfOrC7TI0*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*TRÚC ĐÀO 17 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElAxvTVrQI*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*BÓNG CHIỀU XƯA 17 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9_iLm3mRSc*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*HAI VÌ SAO LẠC 17 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLRrXRoAZO4*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*NƯỚC NON NGÀN DẶM RA DI 17 9 2010*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gZF3hweXP4*​</div> <div style="text-align: left">​</div> <div style="text-align: left"> ​</div> <div style="text-align: left">​</div> <div style="text-align: left"> ​</div> <div style="text-align: left"> ​</div> <div style="text-align: left"> ​</div>

----------

